# PHP5 with Oracle Client 10g



## KuArZo (Feb 26, 2009)

The port build oracle8 but i need use 10g anyone know someone recomendation?

Thank


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't see an oracle 10 native client, only linux emulation in the ports, so I doubt this is usable with PHP.


----------

